# jd 500



## jrussell1976 (May 14, 2008)

I just purchased a john deere 500 backhoe about 3 weeks ago. The tractor is in overall great condition, but it has sat for a few years with little use. After checking and changing fluids ect. I found a small hole that a rock had rubbed through the fuel tank. So i removed the tank, and welded it closed. Then after running the machine for a while, i noticed that one steering cylinder was leaking, and the other steering hose also had a leak. I fixed them both only to have the backhoe rotary swing cylinder start to leak. I went to my local dealer, and was pleased to find that a rebuild kit was available, so i got it, but i didn't put it in just yet. Last night I started to work on it, and found that it is not such an easy task to remove it. The entire backhoe boom must be removed from the tractor. I started taking out the pins, ect. but the lower bearing cap on the swing hinge will not drop out. I am kind of stuck on what to do next. The top bearing cap, and coupling came out fine, but the bottom one is really stuck. If anyone knows some tricks, and or has rebuilt one of these rotary cylinders before, any help or advise would be greatly appreciated. 
Thanks in advance. 

I will try to post some pics of the Tractor soon


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Can you get the lock pin to come out?

http://jdpc.deere.com/pimages/U561/U5612__________UN01JAN94.gif


----------



## jrussell1976 (May 14, 2008)

The picture you sent isn't the right one... My tractor has a rotary cylinder. I believe it is a series 95 backhoe attachment. The swing cylinder looks like a round barrel that is atually the bearings for the entire boom. The cylinder fits between the upper and lower brackets.. and there are tapered bearings on the top and the bottom of it.


----------



## jrussell1976 (May 14, 2008)

here is a pic of the cylinder


----------



## jrussell1976 (May 14, 2008)

here is a pic of the frame


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

I don't have any "tricks" to remove the lower cap but I just wanted to welcome you to the Tractor Forum. Have you asked your local dealer? If you bought the parts from them they should help with this.

Were in Indiana are you? I am up around Fort Wayne. Always nice to have another Hoosier come aboard. Hope you keep us updated on your progress of your repair.

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Please excuse my manors on the welcome. Sometimes a heat gun can loosen these things, sometimes a special puller is required. As Andy suggested, you might try calling your nearest Deere dealer (I take it this is an industrial yellow line Deere?) and talk to one of the mechanics in the shop.


----------



## jrussell1976 (May 14, 2008)

I live up around Demotte. Thanks for the welcome. 
Yes this is an industrial backhoe, and i talked to my dealer last night who is a ag dealer only i might ad, but they did tell me that there is no special tool, but it may help to heat the lower bracket that holds the bearing cap on. They just told me to not get it too hot due to the metal getting weak. 
Tonight this thing is going to come off one way or another. I will keep you guys up to date on the progress.
thanks again


----------



## jrussell1976 (May 14, 2008)

OK.. the cyclinder is removed.. I ended up having to heat the crap out of the bottom frame bracket. I will get some pics of it all taken apart ect. I have worked for 3 days to get this thing off, and it will take about 1 hour to rebuild it.. I see why they don't use this design any more. It is very easy to understand and rebuild, but it is a pain to get off. I will kepp you all up to date..

pics coming soon


----------



## bbmbr (Aug 2, 2011)

*jd500*

I happen to have the service manual for your tractor. Im interested in selling it if your interested [email protected]


----------

